# Old Brigantine Blvd bridge



## stat4u

Took the wife and kids to the old bridge in Brigantine on 8/26 . That place is a discrace to all anglers who have fished there before! The trash was everywhere, beer cans,plastic bags, old hook packages, you name it we saw it. Now my wife wants to bring a broom and trash bags next time we go( i'll have to cut my own bait  Now back to the fishing.... caught 2 shorts in the early am on squid strips then small blues came around. Its was just nasty with the trash all over so we left ( looked like north Philly) We moved south to Somers Point Blvd and the shorts parade was on. Threw back 5 shorts in the 1st hour again on squid. A Korean guy showed up next to us and he too was landing shorts except he was keeping his....12-13" . After the second one he caught I asked if he needed a tape measure and he said he had one. So now I'm getting red in the face with anger because he knows better but dosnt care. With the wife and kids around I had to be good. So now I'm going to be nice and ask if he knows the size limit and he say's " I catch it I'm keeping it "
and then says " mind my own business". Well keeping shorts IS my business I said . I told the wife to take the kids to the car and after they were gone I quietly got behind him and dumped his cooler ( now with 4 shorts) back in . Wow, this guy really freaked out but I just walked away to the car with him in tow beating my ear all the way. When I got to the car I grabbed my cell phone and dialed up the hotline. When he heard what I was saying he grabbed his stuff and left. So far I've had good luck fishing and bad luck with other anglers. After that I just had to call it a day and go home. btw, the 4 shorts all swam away to live another day. AND PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELF, take out more than you came with.


----------



## Willie in NEPA

You must be a big man to not only confront him, but to dump his catch.....and lucky too. :fishing:


----------



## Centralpafish

KUDOS! I know that your children were back in the car but you taught them a valuable lesson. You, as a parent, showed them that it is important to be an ethical person. Congratulations! It's hard to do the right thing.
Philly Jack


----------



## rgking03

I love dumping coolers on the jetties in AC.. I quit because I did it and fifty guys chased me down the boardwalk from the t-jetty trying to scalp me.. I told them they had illegal stripers in it and they didn't believe me so a quick nudge and over it went. I guess they didn't understand me because I was speaking ENGLISH!!


----------



## jimmyc308

That was a truly ballzy move but I love it!! Great job keeping otheres honest.


----------



## stat4u

Folks I really dont know what came over me...I'm usually VERY quiet and soft spoken person. After seeing him put the 4th short in the box in like 15 minutes I had enoughHere I am teaching my boys why its so important to catch and release the shorts and then this guy comes along and keeps everything he catches. I only dumped it because i knew they were still alive in the box and they would make it if I could get them in the drink. Otherwise I would have just grabbed the batphone and called the hotline. I'm just a big dork and follow the rules put in place....god knows I have thrown back so many shorts this year my arm is sore By the way does anyone know how to stretch a fluke a half inch? Seems all mine have been 16 and a half inchs ARRRGGG...and have NEVER kept 1 short even when my mouth was watering just thinking about cooking it up.


----------



## bassZooKa

rgking03 said:


> I love dumping coolers on the jetties in AC.. I quit because I did it and fifty guys chased me down the boardwalk from the t-jetty trying to scalp me.. I told them they had illegal stripers in it and they didn't believe me so a quick nudge and over it went. I guess they didn't understand me because I was speaking ENGLISH!!


That's funny thats why i don't fish the AC jetty anymore. It ruins my day to see people keeping 14" striper, 12" flounders, 10" blackfish. Skates and sandsharks either go into the chinamen's coolers or get thrown on the rocks to die. So basically everything that gets caught either gets eaten or killed. Not to mention that slimey trash pit they have going is foul. When i used to fish over there i never snitched anyone out or dumped any coolers lol cuz i'd rather not get into it with them freaks... just try to ignore what everyone else was doing with their catch and try to enjoy my day but then when i would catch the small fish and try to throw them back people would be like 'Hey you don't want that i'll take it' (i would tell them 'sorry man, that 's a 500 dollar fine') so they start hating on you if you obey the fishing laws. It ain't worth the aggravation.


----------



## fishbait

bassZooKa said:


> Skates and sandsharks either go into the *chinamen's* coolers or get thrown on the rocks to die. So basically everything that gets caught either gets eaten or killed.


"Chinamen" Huh........ We talked about this and this is not what we talked about.  Keep it cool!


----------



## Homer

Way to go, stat4u!!

And you're right about the old Brigantine Bridge- it's disgusting!-I stopped going there. That area, however, might be part of Atlantic City, believe it or not. I read that they wanted to build condos there, and the issue was trash- Atlantic City would have to come over the bridge and pick it up, or something like that.


----------



## rgking03

*Trashy Pier*

Actually the pier is in AC not Brigatine. Brig does not start until like after the turnaround or where the center sign saying welcome. That is why brig cops sit by the first set of condos on the right..


----------

